# How to Break Through the Weight Loss Plateau



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Has it happened to you? You begin to train hard and you???rewatching your diet like a hawk. You start seeing someincredible improvements and then about 4 – 6 weeks intothe program it seems like your training program has gonestale. The scale stops moving, the muscle stops growing,and you???re starting to look at those desserts with [...]

*Read More...*


----------

